# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Xerostomie(abnormaal droge mond) - Artikel

## Leontien

Iedereen heeft wel eens tijdelijk last van een droge mond, bijvoorbeeld na langdurig spreken. Maar een droge mond kan ook langdurig zijn of zelfs blijvend. Dat kan slecht zijn voor het gebit en het mondslijmvlies. Wat zijn die gevolgen? En valt er iets tegen te doen? 

Wanneer de speekselklieren niet goed functioneren, wordt de mond gevoeliger voor infectie, is het eten een probleem, gaat het praten moeilijker en treden er slaapstoornissen op. Voor een aantal mensen ontstaan hierdoor ernstige, emotionele problemen. 

Symptomen en risico's:
Xerostomie uit zich in verschillende gradaties van ongemak. Sommige mensen klagen over een droog en branderig gevoel in hun mond. Anderen hebben ernstige problemen met eten, slikken en spreken. Bijna altijd leidt xerostomie tot ontstoken tandvlees, een snelle ontwikkeling van gaatjes en slechte adem.

Daarnaast doen zich andere problemen voor zoals:
 Gesprongen lippen 
 Gescheurde mondhoeken 
 Wondjes en ontsteking aan wangslijmvlies en tong 
 Ruwe tong 
 Vieze smaak in de mond 
 Veranderde smaakperceptie 

Probeer te achterhalen wat de oorzaak van de xerostomieklachten zijn. Helaas kan er vaak weinig aan de oorzaak gedaan worden. Wat wel kan is proberen de schade aan mond en gebit te beperken door afdoende bescherming. Daarnaast is het aanbieden van comfort vaak van evenzo groot belang.
 Tweemaal daags poetsen met een speciale tandpasta om de natuurlijke antibacteriële werking in de mond te herstellen. Dergelijke tandpasta bevat geen natriumlaurylsulfaat, een detergent waarvan bekend is dat het aften kan induceren. 
 Na het poetsen of tussendoor spoelen met speciale mondspoeling biedt extra bescherming, bevat calcium en is alcohol- en mentholvrij. 
 Ter stimulering van de speekselproductie en voor een schoon gebit tussen de poetsbeurten in, kan speekselstimulerende kauwgom gebruikt worden. 
 Sterk gekruid voedsel dient vermeden te worden evenals het gebruik van koolzuurhoudende dranken en alcohol. 
 Roken verergert de klachten. 
 Dagelijks flossen, tandenstokers of ragers gebruiken 
 Controle-afspraken moeten iedere 3 maanden plaatsvinden 

Voor meer info: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2185

----------

